# Hysterosalpingogram?



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Just had a letter from the hospital saying i have to have one of these. I thought the scan would be it as she never mentioned this when we went for our appt ...

Has anyone had one of these? what does it feel like? is it painful?

Thanks you


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks every. Did you have to have a sedative or anesthetic at all?


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had two, and whilst it's a bit uncomfy, it's not really painful. The second one was helped by taking a couple of painkillers beforehand.

Kx


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks i think thats what i might do then. I get painful periods so if its like stomach cramps i might take some ibuprofen before hand i think.


----------



## Angel-wings222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi MustBeMummy I also had one. It was a little while ago and mine was a little painful. It would help if you took some pain relieve as it makes you feel quite crampy afterwards. I remember it being quite uncomfortable especially when they insert the dye. 
I noticed on one of your previous posts that you mentioned that you were newly weds - Congratulations   It caught my eye as so are we   We got married in Feb this year so I would say that we are still in the honeymoon period. We decided to take a month off and it has been relaxing although I am looking forward to the next round. I feel recharged and ready to take it on again. I am expecting my AF on 19th so will be making my call for my scan. 
Have a good week x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah we got married in May. It was a beautiful sunny day. The best day of my life  Thank you. And congratulations to you both too!
I have to make a call to C & W now too as the doctor cant seem to sort out my hysterosalpingogram.


----------



## shelleysugar (Jul 25, 2011)

To must be mummy

I had an HSG a few weeks ago.  Someone on hear gave me a blow by blow account of what happened which I found really useful so I thought I'd do the same.  If you'd rather not know the details then don't read on!! I had to take an antibiotic 30mins before the procedure (4 tablets all at once) and they recommended taking a couple of paracetamol about an hour before.

I was shown into a cubicle where i got undressed and put on a wonderful hospital gown that I was pleased to see now has a side tie opening so your bum doesn't stick out (well, you've got to look on the bright side!).  I was then shown into the treatment room and had to lie down on a bed under an x-ray machine.  I had to lie there for a bit while they got everything ready but I tried my best not to look at the apparatus they used!  I then had to get into a frog leg position with feet together and knees apart, just like you do for a cervical smear.  They then used a speculum (duck beak) in exactly the same way as a smear.  They then insert a catheter which has a tiny balloon at the end of it that blows up so that they can put the dye in.  None of this hurt, it was just a bit uncomfortable.  Once the catheter is in, they remove the speculum and you can put your legs straight again.  They then inject the iodine dye through the tube which I also didn't feel until they had nearly finished and then it felt like a bit of period cramps and like you have a really full bladder!  They checked it all on the screen, looking at the dye in the uterus and fallopian tubes and were happy to show me the final screen which for me was all clear.  I do have to admit that I felt a bit faint at the end and they left me lying down for 10 minutes just to recover.  They were then happy for me to get dressed.  I forgot to bring a panty liner and was given an enormous maternity pad so I would definitely recommend providing your own discrete pany liner.  The dye was clear and there was a little bit of blood but not much.

My mum came with me and drove me home after just in case I was a mess!  I had to stay dosed up on paracetamol because I had period cramps for the rest of the evening.  It took me a few days to feel back to normal again but I was back at work the next day.

Good luck with your HSG and I'm sure you'll be fine.  Hope this helps. 
Cheers
Shelley x


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for that Shelly ghastly given me a bit more insight into it now.


----------



## MustBeMummy (Sep 5, 2011)

*that's given me. Blooming auto correct! Lol


----------

